# Undercover Stealth Speaker - Doesn't Fit under 67 Lemans bucket seats



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought I had found the solution to sound with these:

Nova Parts | 1962-1979 | UNDERCOVER STEALTH SPEAKER | Classic Industries

I asked if they fit under the seat and was told, yes, yes they fit fine.

With a hammer.

With one layer of R-Blox under carpet, i had to use a rubber mallet to get it under the bucket seat. They are now wedged in there tight!

Will hook up to stereo, and may leave under the back part, since usually it's my girls (5 and 9) in the back seat so legroom isn't an issue. I guess I could mount them in the trunk on the seat back, but they're more speakers than subwoofers.

Decoding the Alpine wires now to crimp on and test; will let you know.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I noticed you're in the South Bay. A family member sold his black/gold '67 LeMans ragtop a few years back in San Jose....wondering if yours has a gold interior? Looks like Phil's old car! Good luck with the speakers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ummm yeah,why the hell would you put a speaker than was not a sub UNDER the seat? makes zero sense. mount them in the door (SACRILEGE) or kick panels


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

4x6's fit right in the air vent hole behind kick panel if you unhook the cable, thats where i put my fronts, backs are a different story on a vert.. I made a box to raise up under the package tray from the trunk with two 6x9's and an 8" woofer. if it were me would probably do a box that you could fit over rear hump with two 6" round two ways, not ideal but not many options back there with the convertible.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All you need are the two 2 1/2" speakers that are sticking out under the rear bumper. That's all you need. Turn it on, wind it up, blow it out---GTO!


----------

